# laptop charger



## grahambandit (Nov 17, 2010)

hi guys last nite i was chargering my laptop acer 7730zg and it make a big pop noise now the charger wont work i changed the fuse and it still doesnt charger


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

suggest you go buy a new one. There are universals that can be purchased at cheaper than the price of repairing the old one


----------

